# Two 'Bud' Brothers of Exuls



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 20, 2021)

Another exciting moment for me. These two 'bud' brothers are from half album exul breeding from Sam. One looks album! 

They look 'popping' lol.






Surrounded by their exul album cousins.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 20, 2021)

Excellent! I also enjoy panning around and looking at the other plants in your exul pics. Looking forward to pics of your opened exul’s.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 20, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing them both!
David


----------



## Martin (Feb 20, 2021)

Oh very exciting!


----------



## GuRu (Feb 21, 2021)

So far I saw just one small photo of Paph. exul alba in the book of Olaf Gruss. The other photo shown there is a semi-alba typ. So I'm keen to see better photos from your plants here. Fingers crossed.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 21, 2021)

Today!


----------



## Guldal (Feb 21, 2021)

Can't wait!


----------



## SuperPaph (Feb 21, 2021)

How many nerves waiting for seing this beatyiful exul flowers opened Leslie!!!
They look fantastic!!!


----------



## werner.freitag (Feb 21, 2021)

looking forward to see !
I have seen hundreds of exul-pictures recently from Thai growers. Also a lot of collected plants still offered.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 21, 2021)

werner.freitag said:


> looking forward to see !
> I have seen hundreds of exul-pictures recently from Thai growers. Also a lot of collected plants still offered.


Could you post some of the best ones you like? Or links? I'm intrigued to see them to compare.


----------



## werner.freitag (Feb 21, 2021)

i will post nice ones, if I see.
Biggest problem is to find out how big they are!




This one seemed to be nice, its for sale. But the dorsal sepal is only 3.5 cm.
Pictures dont show. There was one with 4.5cm recently.
Colorwise ther are more yellow or deeper color ones.
You are judging, whats favored?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 22, 2021)

Though small, the shape is nice with matching dorsal sepal and ventral synsepalum, framing the pouch very well. The color is the typical yellow with maroon spots.

I prefer lime green in the flowers as it grabs my attention more. Saying that, the yellows do get awards frequently if it is harmonious. 

Most awarded cultivars have dorsal widths around the 4 cm range, but IMHO shape should precede size.


----------



## werner.freitag (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 22, 2021)

I like the last pic. Green with white halo. 

Are they grown warm in Thailand in the lowlands?


----------



## werner.freitag (Feb 22, 2021)

I guess everywhere. There are just higher temperatures, especially in the night.
Thats why they have flowers a few weeks earlier. Its just starting here.
Thai name is yellow orchid from Krabi island.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 22, 2021)

@werner.freitag These exuls are lovely! Thank you for sharing them. 

@DrLeslieEe looking forward to yours! What are your night temperatures for the exuls?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 22, 2021)

Djthomp28 said:


> @werner.freitag These exuls are lovely! Thank you for sharing them.
> 
> @DrLeslieEe looking forward to yours! What are your night temperatures for the exuls?


My exuls bathe in 20C nights all year lol. Along with the concolors and leucochilums in the same top shelf.


----------



## werner.freitag (Feb 22, 2021)

I think thats close to where they come from.

Krabi - Average temperatures

MonthJanFebMarAprMayJunJulAugSepOctNovDecMin (°C)222223242423232323222322Max (°C)333434343332323131313131Min (°F)727273757573737373727372Max (°F)919393939190908888888888


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 22, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> My exuls bathe in 20C nights all year lol. Along with the concolors and leucochilums in the same top shelf.


Whoa! How do you keep the temps so warm?


----------



## werner.freitag (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 22, 2021)

werner.freitag said:


> I think thats close to where they come from.
> 
> Krabi - Average temperatures
> 
> MonthJanFebMarAprMayJunJulAugSepOctNovDecMin (°C)222223242423232323222322Max (°C)333434343332323131313131Min (°F)727273757573737373727372Max (°F)919393939190908888888888


Indeed warm nights!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 22, 2021)

Djthomp28 said:


> Whoa! How do you keep the temps so warm?


The top shelf of my cattleya shelf holds this high temperature due to the floor heating from the unit above. The lower shelves are exposed to the cooler winter windows, dipping to 15C on average. That's why in one room i can have different night Ts.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 22, 2021)

werner.freitag said:


> View attachment 25732


Very cute and wide dorsal.


----------



## werner.freitag (Feb 22, 2021)

Leslie, your lower shelf is more like my night temperatures in Dec/January. Now its going up.
The result is a shift of flowering period of several weeks , but it does not hurt them.
They are hardy, just we dont wanna wait, haha.


----------



## musa (Feb 23, 2021)

That fits my temperature range perfectly!


----------



## GuRu (Feb 23, 2021)

Werner, you are showing photos of lovely P. exuls. I like especially the 'Three musketeers' in the fourth one.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 23, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Werner, you are showing photos of lovely P. exuls. I like especially the 'Three musketeers' in the fourth one.


I want them all l9l.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 23, 2021)

The flower has opened! 









The dorsal color is lime green with a white halo, dotted with maroon spots at base, flushed light tan on petals and pouch. 

Not sure if it will expand more as it's my first ever exul bloom. The dorsal presently is at the smaller end of 3 cm and NS is 8 cm. Petals tips are still green so maybe still growing? 

The shape is very sleek and balanced, with the dorsal and synsepal mirror image of each other. The pouch is framed nicely with the lime green synsepal. 

I think it's adorable lol.

Now we wait for the other one to open, but on preliminary observation, it does have minute brown spotting on lower dorsal. So not fully album, perhaps albescent?


----------



## GuRu (Feb 23, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I want them all l9l.



Sorry Leslie, you are too late. Werner is a compatriot of me and we made an agreement....he will send them all to my address in Germany. Lol


----------



## GuRu (Feb 23, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The flower has opened!........



You won't need them all.....because you already possess such a beuty. It's a lovely one.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 23, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Sorry Leslie, you are too late. Werner is a compatriot of me and we made an agreement....he will send them all to my address in Germany. Lol


Then I can get divisions from you! Yayyyyy...


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 23, 2021)

Leslie doctor, oh no, prof. of orchids, without sarcasm and with great honour, I have to take off my hat .


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Feb 23, 2021)

Mine just blasted the first bud, but there's another so there's still hope


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 23, 2021)

P.K.Hansen said:


> Mine just blasted the first bud, but there's another so there's still hope


Awww shucks... fingers crossed for this second bud.


----------



## werner.freitag (Feb 23, 2021)

Photo of habitat and offered for sale............................


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 24, 2021)

werner.freitag said:


> Photo of habitat and offered for sale............................View attachment 25765


Great insitu pics. 

Just sad they won't leave it alone. There's already line bred plants in nurseries.


----------



## SuperPaph (Feb 24, 2021)

Beautiful this exul!!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 25, 2021)

The second exul has finally opened! Almost alba except for 8 freckles on the base of the dorsal. Guess it's now an albescent! 









I am going to self this one to get some albas. Theoretically about 50% should come up alba, but experience from F3 step program is usually 25%. 

Still a pretty one.


----------



## werner.freitag (Feb 25, 2021)

very nice !
never seen so many photos of one species in a short time frame


----------



## Martin (Feb 26, 2021)

Very nice! Looks like a fresh tasty lime. For me the dots at the base are not a problem. They make this flower so individual!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 26, 2021)

Martin said:


> Very nice! Looks like a fresh tasty lime. For me the dots at the base are not a problem. They make this flower so individual!


I agree. I think the freckles are rather cute.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 2, 2021)

Just a few update pics. Form and colors are stabilized. I'm still enjoying them with much glee lol.

Especially 'Freckles' the albescent.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 2, 2021)

Very beautiful!
David


----------



## monocotman (Mar 2, 2021)

It’s possible that if you self it you could produce the odd true alba!
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 2, 2021)

monocotman said:


> It’s possible that if you self it you could produce the odd true alba!
> David


Yes indeed you are right David. Both parents of this one are half albums. So technically can get up to 50% albums!


----------



## SuperPaph (Mar 3, 2021)

This exul is beautiful!!!


----------



## GuRu (Mar 5, 2021)

Leslie, I was scrolling through your update photos for minutes and I'm deeply impressed of so much beauty. I like such lime green flowers very much therefore your Paph. exul '7+3 freckles' leaves me speechless though the flower is the smaller one.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 6, 2021)

I like the one with fewer spots, though they look less exul.


----------



## mSummers (Mar 7, 2021)

Those look great! What conditions are you growing them under? Mine seem happy but I can’t get them to bloom.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 8, 2021)

mSummers said:


> Those look great! What conditions are you growing them under? Mine seem happy but I can’t get them to bloom.


They grow hot... 33C in summers and 22C nights in winter... medium bright light 1800 fc.


----------



## bulolo (Mar 8, 2021)

I have several multi-growth plants (normal color) and have only bloomed one of them in the last 5 or more years. I have them in the cooler area of the greenhouse. I think I'll move them to where the polyantha species/hybrids are. They currently grow with charlesworthii, gratrixianum, hirsutissumum, etc.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 8, 2021)

bulolo said:


> I have several multi-growth plants (normal color) and have only bloomed one of them in the last 5 or more years. I have them in the cooler area of the greenhouse. I think I'll move them to where the polyantha species/hybrids are. They currently grow with charlesworthii, gratrixianum, hirsutissumum, etc.


BRRRRRR too cold for them. 

Stick them with the warm phals section with almost cattleya light. You might be surprised with many blooms after. 

Good luck!


----------



## werner.freitag (Mar 8, 2021)

I think the light is the main factor
lower temperature means later blooming


----------



## mSummers (Mar 13, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> They grow hot... 33C in summers and 22C nights in winter... medium bright light 1800 fc.



Thanks for the info. I’m growing them a little cool then.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 14, 2021)

Today they look almost same shape especially the dorsal waves:









Staminodes also look the same.


----------



## bulolo (Mar 15, 2021)

Ok well I lied! Turns out one of my 10 growth plants has a single spike emerging. Guess the spot I had them in wasn't too cold.


----------



## werner.freitag (Mar 23, 2021)

found this one yesterday


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 24, 2021)

werner.freitag said:


> found this one yesterday
> 
> View attachment 26464


Found as in you bought it??


----------



## werner.freitag (Mar 24, 2021)

Thai grower on Facebook
if you want to contact him ......................


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 24, 2021)

werner.freitag said:


> Thai grower on Facebook
> if you want to contact him ......................


Yes I do want his FB if you please post here?


----------



## JRO (Feb 7, 2022)

I bought one of these from Sam last Spring. It just opened it’s first bloom this week. The second pic is braemii and wardii album also from Sam.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 7, 2022)

How wondrous those blooms! Love em!

What is the exul parentage? Looks full album!!


----------



## JRO (Feb 8, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> How wondrous those blooms! Love em!
> 
> What is the exul parentage? Looks full album!!



The parentage listed by Sam was albomarginatum a dilute semi album as the pod parent x var. album Alexej as the pollen parent. I am guessing that mine is only 99.99% album as there are just a few minuscule pinpoint dark spots where the stigmatic column joins the petals. It is probably more akin to an insigne var. sanderae.


----------



## BrucherT (Feb 8, 2022)

JRO said:


> I bought one of these from Sam last Spring. It just opened it’s first bloom this week. The second pic is braemii and wardii album also from Sam.


Very very pretty braemii


----------

